# IM MOVING! Any empty vans travelling to uk?



## fireworks (May 27, 2013)

can anyone help me or let me know of an empty vans that can take my stuff back to uk south west england. im living in empoli at the moment and want to move back home around august time. i have minimal furniture, boxes and suitcases of clothes bags shoes etc but guess i need a van to take everything. let me know of any ideas. does anyone know if i can hire a van from itlay and drop of in uk too? thanks everyone for your help


----------

